# The manly men topic



## Imperial Impact (Oct 30, 2008)

Manly men > Girly fags


Do I _need_ to say anymore?


----------



## Nylak (Oct 30, 2008)

I can has something in between?  >>

But yeah, forced to choose, manly men > girly fags.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 30, 2008)

Situational.

Though too much muscle is just awful IMO.


----------



## Kume (Oct 30, 2008)

I dare you to come up to me and call me a girly fag. See how well your face is arranged after that.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 30, 2008)

Words are words. You know who you are, so dont let them get to you.


----------



## Zseliq (Oct 30, 2008)

Deal...or no Deal?


----------



## Tycho (Oct 30, 2008)

Mr_foxx said:


> I dare you to come up to me and call me a girly fag. See how well your face is arranged after that.



...

well, you ARE, aren't you...?


----------



## CerberusWhitefur (Oct 30, 2008)

Well actually, the best pairings are a Manly man seme and a Girly boi uke... right? x3


----------



## Nylak (Oct 30, 2008)

This is true.  XD


----------



## Kume (Oct 30, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> ...
> 
> well, you ARE, aren't you...?


 
I am not a girly fag. That is a derrogatory term. So no, I am not.


----------



## Xero108 (Oct 30, 2008)

Really girly guys annoy me. I never was able to get along with any of them. On the other hand, I really enjoy hanging out with manly guys.


----------



## C. Lupus (Oct 30, 2008)

GummyBear said:


> Deal...or no Deal?



 hhhmmm, can I choose random plz?


----------



## Nylak (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm a, errr, boy-y fag? e__e; And proud of it!  Derogatory comments are only derogatory if you let em be. :3


----------



## Xipoid (Oct 30, 2008)

Nylak said:


> I'm a, errr, boy-y fag?



What


----------



## Uro (Oct 30, 2008)

Mr_foxx said:


> I dare you to come up to me and call me a girly fag. See how well your face is arranged after that.



Does that mean you would put makeup on me in poor taste?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 30, 2008)

Mr_foxx said:


> I am not a girly fag. That is a derrogatory term. So no, I am not.


Your Avatar is really faggy....


----------



## Nylak (Oct 30, 2008)

Uro said:


> Does that mean you would put makeup on me in poor taste?


 
...*snort*  >__>;;


----------



## Zseliq (Oct 30, 2008)

C. Lupus said:


> hhhmmm, can I choose random plz?



Sure. Jessica will you open that case?


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Oct 30, 2008)

I've never liked overly masculine men. Then again, girly bois are just mehhh. The middle is a good place to be.


----------



## Midi Bear (Oct 30, 2008)

I don't like overly masculine guys. If I had to choose between smelly jock and girly boi, I'd go with the girly boi for the lack of repulsiveness, provided they don't act overly faggy.

I myself am in the middle. I'm passive and try to look decent. Don't know how to put across my manly side without sounding like I'm bragging, so I'll just say this: when the going gets tough, Midnight will fuck you up.


----------



## Lukar (Oct 30, 2008)

Easog said:


> I've never liked overly masculine men. Then again, girly bois are just mehhh. The middle is a good place to be.



Agreed, although I'd take girlies over manlies any day, lol.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 30, 2008)

^ GTFO, Like now.


----------



## FurryPanther (Oct 30, 2008)

Mr_foxx said:


> I am not a girly fag. That is a derrogatory term. So no, I am not.



I believe the term is 'twink'.


----------



## Xaerun (Oct 30, 2008)

Mr_foxx said:


> I dare you to come up to me and call me a girly fag. See how well your face is arranged after that.



Girly...
fag.

*walks away fast like speed of light*


Nah, but seriously, I like a nice middle ground, possibly leaning towards the girly end.


----------



## Frasque (Oct 30, 2008)

Someone's overcompensating


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 30, 2008)

This thread sickens me.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 30, 2008)

^Words are words. You know who you are, so dont let them get to you.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Oct 30, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> ^Words are words. You know who you are, so dont let them get to you.


Buh?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 30, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> ^Words are words. You know who you are, so dont let them get to you.


Exactly, but this is a thread made by a guy that likes manly men, calling men that like (Or are) girly men, fags.


----------



## Nylak (Oct 30, 2008)

I don't know, around here I've started to consider "fag" a term of endearment.  X3


----------



## Nargle (Oct 30, 2008)

...
...
...
...
...
... Womens?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 30, 2008)

Nargle said:


> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...


Yes, womens. Indeed.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 30, 2008)

I was cool about them, Till I saw Chris Crocker.


----------



## Nylak (Oct 30, 2008)

Nargle said:


> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...


 
SECOND.  =D


----------



## Midi Bear (Oct 30, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> I was cool about them, Till I saw Chris Crocker.


Chris Crocker is a different story, love. He's an arrogant britney spears fan. Use him as a basis to dislike girly boiis and I'll do something unpleasant.


----------



## nachoboy (Oct 30, 2008)

yeah, i'm definitely more on the girly side of the masculine scale. sometimes i think i may have been born without muscles... also i'm very emo... hmmm. i don't wear girlpants, though. girlshirts, maybe, but girlpants, no.

... or maybe just not yet. it's hard to tell.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Oct 31, 2008)

I personally don't mind the term "fag"... I even use it to refer to myself


----------



## Uro (Oct 31, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> Chris Crocker is a different story, love. He's an arrogant britney spears fan. Use him as a basis to dislike girly boiis and I'll do something unpleasant.



Like show us your teeth?

O


----------



## Teco (Oct 31, 2008)

...wait is the minority bashing the majority? *punched*


----------



## Mr Fox (Oct 31, 2008)

WHY ARE ALL THESE THREADS COMING UP EVERWHERE!


----------



## pheonix (Oct 31, 2008)

This thread makes me laugh, what is wrong with people. Who cares if your girly or manly it really doesn't matter.lol


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 31, 2008)

^ This.



Perverted Impact said:


> I was cool about them, Till I saw Chris Crocker.



Chris Crocker is hardly an example.  He was way off his rocker, and it has nothing to do with how he dresses.

Oh, by the way, 



Spoiler



Yes, Chris Crocker blends.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 31, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Exactly, but this is a thread made by a guy that likes manly men, calling men that like (Or are) girly men, fags.


Fag is a slang for gays...


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Oct 31, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Fag is a slang for gays...


One that is sometimes used endearingly, but also often as a derogatory.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 31, 2008)

Easog said:


> One that is sometimes used endearingly, but also often as a derogatory.



You can usually tell which sense it's being used in, from the type of person saying it to the context of its use.  And even then it doesn't matter except where it indicates hostility towards you that might escalate into physical violence.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Oct 31, 2008)

Stop being the voice of reason >:C


----------



## Tycho (Oct 31, 2008)

Easog said:


> Stop being the voice of reason >:C



Fag.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Oct 31, 2008)

Fudge packer


----------



## Tycho (Oct 31, 2008)

Cumguzzler


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Oct 31, 2008)

Ass pirate


----------



## Tycho (Oct 31, 2008)

Rump raider


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 31, 2008)

This thread is very confusing, or you saying you like being manly or you *like* men that are manly =.=


----------



## Tycho (Oct 31, 2008)

south syde fox said:


> This thread is very confusing, or you saying you like being manly or you *like* men that are manly =.=



You broke the chain, you bastard.

And I think the OP is referring to the latter.


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 31, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> You broke the chain, you bastard.
> 
> And I think the OP is referring to the latter.


 
You mean you didn't know...
*I AM THE THREAD KILLA!!!*


----------



## Tycho (Oct 31, 2008)

south syde fox said:


> You mean you didn't know...
> *I AM THE THREAD KILLA!!!*



You're a straight guy with Pyong as an avatar.  There's already an honorary "killer of threads" around here somewhere.


----------



## pheonix (Oct 31, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> You're a straight guy with Pyong as an avatar.  There's already an honorary "killer of threads" around here somewhere.



Yeah that would be me 60% of the time...man am I not interesting.


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 31, 2008)

pheonix said:


> Yeah that would be me 60% of the time...man am I not interesting.


 
I've noticed that normally when I'm the last person to post no one dares post after me, I literally destroy the thread so that no one else wants to post...Muhahahah!!!


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 31, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> You're a straight guy with Pyong as an avatar. There's already an honorary "killer of threads" around here somewhere.


 
And yeah I need an avatar but this one was the only one I could get when I first got here, I do have an huey avatar but its memory size is a little to big so I can't use it =.=


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## kjmars63 (Oct 31, 2008)

a manly fag? I look more masculine than others, but I am gay. I don't talk like one, I have a real low voice, but I do gesture like one often. Like the pinky raised drinking from a cup, etc...


----------



## Tycho (Oct 31, 2008)

kjmars63 said:


> Like the pinky raised drinking from a cup, etc...



I thought that was just British.


----------



## Kimmerset (Oct 31, 2008)

I benched pressed 500kg, drank a two-six of tequila and punched a bear before entering this thread.


----------



## Jarz (Oct 31, 2008)

Kimmerset said:


> I benched pressed 500kg, drank a two-six of tequila and punched a bear before entering this thread.



so?

also... are there man that arent manly man or girly boys? i mean like in the middle?


----------



## Tycho (Oct 31, 2008)

Jarz said:


> so?
> 
> also... are there man that arent manly man or girly boys? i mean like in the middle?



Yeah, but nobody pays attention to them.


----------



## Kimmerset (Oct 31, 2008)

I wouldn't see why not.  I don't really fit into either of those categories, so I guess I'm living proof.

...Tycho, you suck. ;_;


----------



## Jarz (Oct 31, 2008)

yeah, me too... im not one thing nor the other
i was just wondering who else =P


----------



## Kimmerset (Oct 31, 2008)

Jarz said:


> yeah, me too... im not one thing nor the other
> i was just wondering who else =P



I don't really want to be either.  I'm just working on getting some toned muscle.  I guess if I get skinny that makes me a girly boi??


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 31, 2008)

No, Being skinny dosen't make you girly. If you do things like dressing up or baking cookies is _really _girly.


----------



## Kimmerset (Oct 31, 2008)

What if I like baking cookies?! 

Sometimes I act like a total wuss, but I'll cut myself before I ever become a huge girly boi (p.s. Never gonna happen).


----------



## Uro (Oct 31, 2008)

Kimmerset said:


> I don't really want to be either.  I'm just working on getting some toned muscle.  I guess if I get skinny that makes me a girly boi??



Well if you're skinny and have concave muscles, or no muscle tone at all. Then yes.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 31, 2008)

Hey guys

It's all about how you *choose* to present yourself, not about your physical appearance.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 31, 2008)

Kimmerset said:


> What if I like baking cookies?!


What next, Are you going to say you have a those really gay easy bake ovens?


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 31, 2008)

Hey

Fuck you, cookies are delicious


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 31, 2008)

I dressed up as a mouse today. Someone told me it takes some balls to do that.


----------



## pheonix (Oct 31, 2008)

men men men men manly men men men.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eLkZTJczirU


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 31, 2008)

^ I heard that wasn't a good show.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 31, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Hey
> 
> Fuck you, cookies are delicious


 
Baking=/=Eating

The manly way to cook is forcing your bitch to cook for you.


----------



## pheonix (Oct 31, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> ^ I heard that wasn't a good show.



It's okay not as good as Seinfeld though.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 31, 2008)

My day is a comedy, so I don't deserve these sitcoms.


----------



## Wreth (Oct 31, 2008)

I like the females.


----------



## Shomti (Oct 31, 2008)

As for which I am, it depends on your consideration of manly and girly. If having long hair and not having particularly prominent muscles (they work perfectly well, mind you--and you don't need to be too strong to fight well anyway) makes you a girly boi, I suppose that's me. And I make a few of the strange gestures, but that's out of force of habit I guess, not because I'm gay (because I'm not, closer to bi actually). But if you were to get in a fight with me (I'm not an idiot and won't hurt people for calling me a fag) it would generally take me between ten and twenty seconds to end the fight and ask someone to call the police to pick up this asshole who tried to start a fight with me. Who, by the way, is perfectly fine but in a joint lock.  Martial arts. Rearranging peoples' faces is a real good way to get the police after YOU instead.

As for which I LIKE... well, not manly man, that's for sure. Masculinity as I take it you mean... urk. It pisses me off when people try and best each other in one thing or another. I'm not saying we should all shake hands and get along, mind you, I just want people to shut up about what they can do. I walk softly and carry a stick that's big enough for whatever I need. They walk loudly and carry a stick that's too big and useless to stop me from hitting them with my own. Yes, that's a very strained analogy, bear with me. Girly guys, on the other hand, I suppose they're not too bad if they're not the stereotyped "OMG I broke a nail!" girly guys. I wouldn't mind being with them. But I'd prefer someone like myself. Someone that is passive enough to let me be in charge when I know better than them, but masculine enough to actually lead when leading needs to be done.


----------



## Get-dancing (Oct 31, 2008)

At last someone said it!

I do 60 press-ups a day and 100 sit-ups, Fightclub is the best film ever and I FUCKING LOVE BOOBIES!


----------



## pheonix (Oct 31, 2008)

Get-dancing said:


> At last someone said it!
> 
> I do 60 press-ups a day and 100 sit-ups, Fightclub is the best film ever and I FUCKING LOVE BOOBIES!



Fightclub is the most overplayed movie ever.


----------



## Thatch (Oct 31, 2008)

Shomti said:


> As for which I am, it depends on your consideration of manly and girly. If having long hair and not having particularly prominent muscles (they work perfectly well, mind you--and you don't need to be too strong to fight well anyway) makes you a girly boi, I suppose that's me.



There are skinny men that are still visibly men. It's all in the proportions of the skeletal structure.

Well, that and the dressing style, it can turn the manliest man into a girl


----------



## Uro (Oct 31, 2008)

Shomti said:


> But if you were to get in a fight with me (I'm not an idiot and won't hurt people for calling me a fag) it would generally take me between ten and twenty seconds to end the fight and ask someone to call the police to pick up this asshole who tried to start a fight with me.



Everyone can beat up as long as they say it on the internet.

:roll:


----------



## Jarz (Oct 31, 2008)

pheonix said:


> men men men men manly men men men.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eLkZTJczirU



yes yes yes

sorry, had to


----------



## Tycho (Oct 31, 2008)

Kimmerset said:


> I wouldn't see why not.  I don't really fit into either of those categories, so I guess I'm living proof.
> 
> ...Tycho, you suck. ;_;



What? Did any one else hear that? I swear that foreskin just talked.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 31, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Baking=/=Eating
> 
> The manly way to cook is forcing your bitch to cook for you.



Are we talking about manly men or white trash retards?



Get-dancing said:


> At last someone said it!
> 
> I do 60 press-ups a day and 100 sit-ups, Fightclub is the best film ever and I FUCKING LOVE BOOBIES!



Get out, faggot.


----------



## Kimmerset (Oct 31, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Baking=/=Eating
> 
> The manly way to cook is forcing your bitch to cook for you.



Well I know who I am and _am not_ baking cookies for! *Hmph*


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Oct 31, 2008)

I am suddenly overcome with the desire to bake cookies. Orange and black ones. o3o


----------



## Marodi (Oct 31, 2008)

Uro said:


> Everyone can beat up as long as they say it on the internet.
> 
> :roll:


Hahaha so true. 
This thread is terrible.


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 31, 2008)

I have a sudden desire to bake cookies, too.  Drat.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 31, 2008)

Manly men?  *swoons*  >.-.>

I feel like baking cookies as well which is sad, because I can't bake.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 31, 2008)

Not cookies:


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 31, 2008)

Hahaha!  Silibus, you're terrible.

Funny, we're talking of baking cookies in the "Manly Men" thread...


----------



## Tycho (Oct 31, 2008)

mmmm....

I think I'll jump on the cookie-baking bandwagon.  Baking is a great way to spend a day when it's cold and inclement outside.

Also: manly men bake cookies.  But their cookies always seem to taste too much like... testosterone and gunpowder and gasoline.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 31, 2008)

Vgcats has this covered.


----------



## Get-dancing (Nov 1, 2008)

Note how this thread fell down the slippery slope from "Calling all men! If you don't act manly then who the fuck will? Grab your groin and scream 'Oh sweet potatoe!'" to "OMG! You is liek well sexast'! You think that women are only good for making dinner and squeezing out puppies! Sexast!".

Oh gender roles, where the fuck are they when you need them?


----------



## Thatch (Nov 1, 2008)

Get-dancing said:


> women are only good for making dinner and squeezing out puppies! Sexast!"



It's men that squeeze the puppies... 


Oh, you meant THOSE puppies...


----------



## Arc (Nov 1, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> The manly way to cook is forcing your bitch to cook for you.



Either this is an obvious troll, a really sarcastic person 
or one of the most ridiculous people I've ever seen around here.

And I bet the person behind this computer,
sure is a totally manly, 7 feet tall guy, with tons of muscles.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 1, 2008)

Arc said:


> Either this is an obvious troll, a really sarcastic person
> or one of the most ridiculous people I've ever seen around here.
> 
> And I bet the person behind this computer,
> sure is a totally manly, 7 feet tall guy, with tons of muscles.



That's not what makes a man manly.


----------



## Arc (Nov 1, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> That's not what makes a man manly.



Well, judging from the Avatar and the post I've seen of this guy so far, this is what he thinks what makes a man manly.
But I agree things like courage, fighting for your beliefs and willpower are more manly than this for example.

Edit: 
Nvm, I read some of his other posts, and I see that wasn't quite true. Anyhow, the second sentence still stands.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 1, 2008)

Arc said:


> Well, judging from the Avatar and the post I've seen of this guy so far, this is what he thinks what makes a man manly.
> But I agree things like courage, fighting for your beliefs and willpower are more manly than this for example.
> 
> Edit:
> Nvm, I read some of his other posts, and I see that wasn't quite true. Anyhow, the second sentence still stands.



roh roh fight the powah


----------



## Marodi (Nov 1, 2008)

Man this thread is fucking terrible, I'm sorry. It's turned into a thread where people are trying to convince others about their personal image. Who honestly cares? It's pathetic. Be proud of who you are, no matter who you may be. Who gives a shit what others think about you, especially on a thread like this.


----------



## Thatch (Nov 1, 2008)

Marodi said:


> Who gives a shit what others think about you, especially on a thread like this.



Aside from the intentions, this is not a retorical question. Some just DO care what others think of them. And have to pose fucking magnificent to make up for everything else.


----------



## Marodi (Nov 1, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Aside from the intentions, this is not a retorical question. Some just DO care what others think of them. And have to pose fucking magnificent to make up for everything else.


 True :| In all honesty i just want this thread to die. I just hate how people make up crap to try to impress people, especially over the internet.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 1, 2008)

Arc said:


> Well, judging from the Avatar and the post I've seen of this guy so far, this is what he thinks what makes a man manly.
> But I agree things like courage, fighting for your beliefs and willpower are more manly than this for example.



It's all about how you *choose* to present yourself, not about your physical appearance.~David
This.


----------



## Kimmerset (Nov 1, 2008)

Marodi said:


> True :| In all honesty i just want this thread to die. I just hate how people make up crap to try to impress people, especially over the internet.



What makes you think they stop there? People do it all the fucking time in real life and it's really annoying.  I mean, honestly, how long can you possibly pretend you're some awesome DJ or an undercover cop?


----------



## Xipoid (Nov 1, 2008)

Let's portray this in the proper method.



 Girly boys would stand to be effeminate males who generally opposes the traditional masculine gender role.
 Average men would be males who generally fits the traditional masculine gender role.
 Manly men would be overtly masculine males who fit and perhaps even exude more of the masculine gender role.
 
If we are going to talk about physical appearance:



 Girly boys would seem to be younger, skinny men dressed in flaming attire with similar mannerisms.
 Average men would just be the typical male dressing in standard socially acceptable clothes.
 Manly men would be burlier, gruff looking males wearing anything from standard clothes to articles designed to showboat their masculine traits.
 


Oh look, equivocation. Which one (or both) are we talking about?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 1, 2008)

Arc said:


> Either this is an obvious troll, a really sarcastic person
> or one of the most ridiculous people I've ever seen around here.
> 
> And I bet the person behind this computer,
> sure is a totally manly, 7 feet tall guy, with tons of muscles.


I was just fucking around, Jeez.


----------



## Kimmerset (Nov 1, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> Oh look, equivocation. Which one (or both) are we talking about?



I would think we're talking about the latter.  That's how I've been going about it, anyway.

Just fucking around gives you AIDS.


----------



## KittenAdmin (Nov 1, 2008)

Very situational... too much muscle mass = no thanks for me.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 1, 2008)

Kimmerset said:


> I would think we're talking about the latter. That's how I've been going about it, anyway.
> 
> Just fucking around gives you AIDS.


You know what I mean.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 1, 2008)

KittenAdmin said:


> Very situational... too much muscle mass = no thanks for me.


It's all about how you *choose* to present yourself, not about your physical appearance.~David
This.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 1, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> Let's portray this in the proper method.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wouldn't lump the wardrobe in with appearance, because you have to choose the way that you dress, making it again about the way in which you choose to present yourself.

In any case I would say we are talking more of the former list, as some of the self-proclaimed "girly bwahs" do not look altogether feminine in body type.


----------



## Xipoid (Nov 2, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I wouldn't lump the wardrobe in with appearance, because you have to choose the way that you dress, making it again about the way in which you choose to present yourself.
> 
> In any case I would say we are talking more of the former list, as some of the self-proclaimed "girly bwahs" do not look altogether feminine in body type.




I was more on the distinction of "mentality" versus "physical appearance" while considering the fact that how you dress (or physically present yourself) is some expression of personality while at its most basic level simply being part of one's physical appearance... but you know as well as I that relating these concepts as one would complicate things beyond desirable conversation.


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 2, 2008)

I can make you a man.


----------



## Jonnaius (Nov 2, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> I can make you a man.



Lets do the time warp again!!!

That film is as weird as Jenifer Anistons third nipple.


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 2, 2008)

Jonnaius said:


> Lets do the time warp again!!!
> 
> That film is as weird as Jenifer Anistons third nipple.


No; it's as weird as Tom Cruise's seventh.


----------

